# probleme mach 3 and aspire



## javyyan (Jan 16, 2016)

hi there having problem when graving a letter one of therm is the bir R whene its doing it cut some part of the letter un perfect am a starter and don't now much just explain like a dummer thank you


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

how does the preview in Aspire look if it looks good then you may have the wrong PP selected


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You could have accidentally used the wrong V Bit.


----------



## javyyan (Jan 16, 2016)

*whats pp*



fixtureman said:


> how does the preview in Aspire look if it looks good then you may have the wrong PP selected


whats pp am really new on this can you explain please


----------



## javyyan (Jan 16, 2016)

hey people please help this is a good forum


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

PP is a post processor. In the Save toolpath tab is a drop down menu where you can select post processors. The proper one for your machine is *Mach2/3 arc (inch) (*.txt)*

Bill


----------



## javyyan (Jan 16, 2016)

*hey bill thank you*



bgriggs said:


> PP is a post processor. In the Save toolpath tab is a drop down menu where you can select post processors. The proper one for your machine is *Mach2/3 arc (inch) (*.txt)*
> 
> Bill


everything its going better what i found new its that when i calculate the letter i have to drag away thw original end live the calculated one there and its start to overwrite the lette in mach 3 now i have a smal problem it that the letter stays open can you help 3020 mini cnc using aspire 8 i got it from a chinese place on internet with licence thank you bill you the best


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Please try to describe the problem better. I am having trouble with your English.


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Vectric makes amazing software. Any questions usually can be answered through their tech support, or online tutorials.


----------



## Silverdog (Mar 7, 2016)

or post a picture of the problem ...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Janvier, Sergio is probably right about posting a picture of the problem instead of trying to describe it. You can post pictures from your computer's hard drive by clicking on Go Advanced, then find Manage Attachments below the dialog box and click on it, then click on Browse Files and find the picture in your computer's files. Open it and then click on Upload and wait for the file to upload to this forum. There will be a message when it is ready. Then Close the Window.


----------

